# Plex broken for anyone?



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, any Plex users in the house?

Starting yesterday (mon), my Tivo mini has been unable to connect to Plex. I get an error that “Plex is not reachable”. It was working on Sunday. 

Only 3 options - Retry and Go Home take me back to the same screen. Sign In does nothing. 

Nothing in my server log as I don’t think it’s authenticating with Plex.tv so I’m not even getting that far. Tried different DNS. Tried factory reset on the Mini. Nada. 

Plex on the Roamio works fine. 

Other than Plex, the Mini is working fine - streams TV from the Roamio, connects to Tivo, other apps like Netflix works. 

Anyone else having issues with Plex?


----------



## koaltech (Aug 19, 2006)

Mine is broken as well, and I have 5 tivo minis...4 older ones, and one Mini Vox

It works on the Bolt+ (which appears to be running the same version of the Plex app), and on the Mini Vox, but none of the older minis work... :-/

It might have to do with Plex disabling support for older TVs :-/

Plex support is ending 2020-09-30 on older smart TV devices


----------



## koaltech (Aug 19, 2006)

Support for the old (and long since cracked[!]) encryption protocol TLS 1.0 will be removed from the plex.tv cloud servers.
Which means that any device or software trying to contact plex.tv will fail to do so, if it only "speaks" this old, unsecure protocol and not one of the newer protocols.


----------



## koaltech (Aug 19, 2006)

Ahhh...it's no longer supported at all ... the fact that it works on the Bolt+ and the Mini Vox is actually the exception...and might not continue working :-(

Which Smart TV models are supported? | Plex Support

*No Longer Supported TVs*
While we previously offered apps for the following smart TV platforms and models, they are no longer actively supported. An older version of our app may still be available on the devices, but the old app will not be receiving updates and may not be compatible with newer features or server releases.

Tip!: Since these platforms and models are no longer supported, we encourage users to instead make use of a modern Plex app on a supported platform. For instance, we have Plex apps available on Roku, Chromecast, Apple TV, Fire TV, Android TV, game consoles, etc.

*LG*

NetCast (2013 models)
webOS Lite
webOS 1.0
webOS 2.0 or newer sets that are not 4K/UHD
*Panasonic*
2014 and newer Panasonic sets (including those running Firefox OS).

*Samsung*
Full HD (720p or 1080p) 2016 and newer model year Samsung sets that are Tizen-based.

Related Page: Tizen-based Samsung TV models

*TiVo*
Series 4 and newer TiVo devices.

*Toshiba*
Smart TV Alliance-compatible Toshiba television models.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

koaltech said:


> Support for the old (and long since cracked[!]) encryption protocol TLS 1.0 will be removed from the plex.tv cloud servers.
> Which means that any device or software trying to contact plex.tv will fail to do so, if it only "speaks" this old, unsecure protocol and not one of the newer protocols.


Hmm, interesting. Might need a Vox if that's the case.

Tivo wasn't listed on the unsupported list and it worked fine on Sunday 10/18 which is after that date. Do you know when your older Tivo stuff stopped working? My Roamio is older than the Mini and seems ok so far.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh wow - just saw your update. Does that mean that Plex just dumped Tivo entirely?


----------



## koaltech (Aug 19, 2006)

eisenb11 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Might need a Vox if that's the case.
> 
> Tivo wasn't listed on the unsupported list and it worked fine on Sunday 10/18 which is after that date. Do you know when your older Tivo stuff stopped working? My Roamio is older than the Mini and seems ok so far.


Mine all worked on Sunday as well. We didn't try it yesterday...but when I tried to use an older Vizio, I got the same screen, so I assumed it's the TLS issue.

I'm not investing another dollar into Tivo. They no longer sell the Vox, the Tivo Mini Lux is $200, and the Stream apparently won't play stuff off the DVR...

I can use a Chromecast or an Android TV box for a quarter of that, and not be locked into their wall garden...


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ugh, I’m ticked at Plex - it seems that every update moves things in the wrong direction... but it need it for its transcoding functionality. I’d buy a Vox/Lux but I’m worried that they’ll magically stop working in the near future if Plex just dumped Tivo entirely. 

If this is over TLS this is even more frustrating because other than logging in, I could care less about encryption. 

I’m assuming that “series 4 and newer” means “everything”.


----------



## OneCrazyDJ (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone have a fix for this? My Tivo Mini's says Plex server is not reachable. I downgraded the Plex Media Server software but yet i'm still receiving this message. How is it that Plex can just block my minis and not my Tivo Roamio Pros? This is getting a little out of control these days. You can't upload movies to the Tivo's anymore, now this. BTW i'm on a Mac. Jeez, these companies are ruthless these days.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Use Tivos and Minis as DVRs, not for slow buggy apps. Pretty simple at this point, sticks are cheap. Google has a promo for the new Chromecast w/6 months of Netflix for $89, which means the device is like $13.

Move on, Tivo for damn sure doesn't care.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

OneCrazyDJ said:


> Anyone have a fix for this? My Tivo Mini's says Plex server is not reachable. I downgraded the Plex Media Server software but yet i'm still receiving this message. How is it that Plex can just block my minis and not my Tivo Roamio Pros? This is getting a little out of control these days. You can't upload movies to the Tivo's anymore, now this. BTW i'm on a Mac. Jeez, these companies are ruthless these days.


There is no fix, it's because Plex made a back end change to their system to not support TLS versions under 1.2. I would assume that my Roamio Pro which still works must support it. My Gen 1 Tivo Mini, which doesn't work with Plex anymore must not. Only possible fix that I know if is to buy a newer Mini (Vox or newer), but I'm concerned that that is a temporary solution as the Plex app is no longer actively supported, so who knows when it'll stop working for good.



slowbiscuit said:


> Use Tivos and Minis as DVRs, not for slow buggy apps. Pretty simple at this point, sticks are cheap. Google has a promo for the new Chromecast w/6 months of Netflix for $89, which means the device is like $13.
> 
> Move on, Tivo for damn sure doesn't care.


I was using my Mini with a smart TV, so now I'm using that with Plex - it's much faster than the Tivo. But... it wasn't about that. It was about being able to control my Tivo and watch Plex with the same remote - convenience.


----------



## hacklert (Feb 13, 2014)

My mini's are about 5 years old and both of them stopped working for plex. My brother ordered one of the newer mini's about six months ago and his mini still works. I'll probably have to buy at least one of the new mini's since I have a plex server that has a ton of movies and thats how my wife watches them. It was so easy with TV and Plex. I'm just hoping the new mini's will stay working and won't get turned off in the future. I was troubleshooting it for an entire night until I read this thread and saw that it was happening to everyone with the old mini's.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

eisenb11 said:


> I was using my Mini with a smart TV, so now I'm using that with Plex - it's much faster than the Tivo. But... it wasn't about that. It was about being able to control my Tivo and watch Plex with the same remote - convenience.


I get it, but if Tivo doesn't care you have to move on. And for stuff like YouTube the TV and stick apps are lightyears better than using them on a Roamio or older Mini. Same for Plex which is dog-slow, almost unbearable on older Tivos when it did work.

There's just no reason to put up with the crap that is the Tivo app experience now other than laziness.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> I get it, but if Tivo doesn't care you have to move on. And for stuff like YouTube the TV and stick apps are lightyears better than using them on a Roamio or older Mini. Same for Plex which is dog-slow, almost unbearable on older Tivos when it did work.
> 
> There's just no reason to put up with the crap that is the Tivo app experience now other than laziness.


I'm not sure I would go that far. Agreed that my smart TV is faster than the Mini - but it doesn't really change much in the big picture. It starts up faster and is more responsive but not life-changingly so. The newer interface is prettier looking but the Mini had all the same basic components. The only real difference I've noticed is that the newer interface will automatically countdown for the next episode where on the Mini I had to press the enter button. Not significant - and the countdown on the newer interface is so long, I end up pressing the button anyway.

Annoyingly, my smart TV is a LG OLED - this means I'm using a magic remote. How so? Because it's a secondary TV that I moved to my home gym. The newer flashy Plex interface on it requires that I point and click on stuff like a mouse. The play button on Plex is tiny - do you know how hard it is to click on that when you're doing cardio? I have to literally stop so I can stabilize my hand enough to do the precision clicking. I've found no work around so far.

Now my main TV, a Sony OLED, doesn't have this same issue because its remote is more traditional - but the point of the story is that everyone has different use-cases so it's best not to presume what's better vs not better.

Newer and flashier isn't always better - especially when the change is just style with very little actual substance.

I also don't think that Tivo is to blame here. This is the result of a backend change by Plex on the authentication side. My newer TiVo's which support it, still work. The older ones which can't no longer work. I don't think Tivo can fix this as, I believe, that the encryption is limited to if the device supports it in hardware.

-- EDIT --

After some messing around, it turns out that the magic remote when using the Plex app on my LG will behave like a normal remote as long as you keep it from switching into pointer mode. So I think that takes care of my biggest gripe.

So I guess, now, I'm back to just being disgruntled because I have to deal with 2 remotes/devices instead of just 1.

That said, I still feel that the improvement of using the newer LG app isn't very significant over my Mini - I'd still rather have the convenience over the slightly nicer interface and slightly faster performance.


----------



## hacklert (Feb 13, 2014)

When my mini stopped working I decided to go ahead and order the newest mini (VOX) from Tivo. Took about five days to get it thru the mail. Once I hooked it up plex was right back up and working. I'll have to swap out my two old Mini's with two of the new ones to get plex working again on my
two TV's again. I could use some sort of other device to get PLEX but the convenience of having everything right there on one remote and one device is what I want.


----------



## peter888chan (Feb 16, 2010)

hacklert said:


> When my mini stopped working I decided to go ahead and order the newest mini (VOX) from Tivo. Took about five days to get it thru the mail. Once I hooked it up plex was right back up and working. I'll have to swap out my two old Mini's with two of the new ones to get plex working again on my
> two TV's again. I could use some sort of other device to get PLEX but the convenience of having everything right there on one remote and one device is what I want.


I would do this, but I need two and at $199 each, I have to decide if the convenience is worth it. Versus I could get a better "stick" device. And then I have to worry about how long that's going to work.

But I have a question, with the Tivo Vox Mini, does it force the device you connect to (Tivo Roamio/Bolt...) to use the new menu interface?


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

hacklert said:


> I could use some sort of other device to get PLEX but the convenience of having everything right there on one remote and one device is what I want.


+1. I've been using Plex directly off my smart TV for the time being, but I don't like fiddling with 2 remotes since I still need the Mini to watch live TV. Not worth the inconvenience... I, too, have a Mini Vox on order.



peter888chan said:


> But I have a question, with the Tivo Vox Mini, does it force the device you connect to (Tivo Roamio/Bolt...) to use the new menu interface?


Not sure as I've already drank of the Hydra kool-aid.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

peter888chan said:


> But I have a question, with the Tivo Vox Mini, does it force the device you connect to (Tivo Roamio/Bolt...) to use the new menu interface?


No, it doesn't.

Scott


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Last weekend we started having the same issues as everyone else accessing our in-home Plex server from our minis - they had worked perfectly previously. Started switching to the Firestick for Plex. However, today Plex is working again from the mini. The only change, that I am aware of, is a recent security patch applied to my Netgear Nighthawk router.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

The good news: my v1 Mini is now able to use Plex again.

The bad news: I had already ordered a Tivo Vox to replace it! lol

Hopefully, the Vox is appreciably faster or something so I didn't totally waste my monies.


----------



## peter888chan (Feb 16, 2010)

eisenb11 said:


> The good news: my v1 Mini is now able to use Plex again.
> 
> The bad news: I had already ordered a Tivo Vox to replace it! lol
> 
> Hopefully, the Vox is appreciably faster or something so I didn't totally waste my monies.


Oh man, I was that close to snagging one today off ebay. Now you need to get a TV for the garage and put the mini there...


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

peter888chan said:


> Oh man, I was that close to snagging one today off ebay. Now you need to get a TV for the garage and put the mini there...


lol, I just did that (kinda)!

Bought a Sony 65 A8H OLED during Best Buy's pre-Black Friday sale a couple of weeks ago and moved my LG 55 EF9500 OLED into my gym... that replaced the 12" LCD that was attached (now detatched) to my Precor recumbent bike. The Mini was in there!

Guess it's off to the spares closet for now once the new one is in. Note: I picked the Vox up off of eBay for $100 shipped.


----------



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

*Solved.*

I stumbled upon this thread while trying to get my TiVos to connect to my Plex server. Happy to report I did find a solution...

I don't know when they introduced the option, but if you go to Settings - Network on your Plex server and change the Secure Connections option from Required to Preferred, then click Settings - Main - Allow Fallback to Insecure Connections in the TiVo Plex App and select Always or On same network as server, depending on your situation, it all works like it used to. Of course the traffic is no longer encrypted, but if you're not crossing the interwebs or don't care if someone snoops on your streaming habits, then it's a workable solution.


----------

